# Raven Arms P25 .25ACP?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bought this pistol from a friend a Raven Arms P25 stainless with 6+1 mag and a 50rnd box of ammo for 100bucks he shot one mag out of it and didn't use it since. I did some research and found that Raven Arms went out of business in the 90's and were based in Kalifornia. I wanted to know if any of you had any further input or information on this firearm, I've shot it, it works flawlessly just thinking of it as my ankle gun, or for my wifes purse pistol. (she has a small purse)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are lots of apocryphal "the .25 ACP ain't worth $hit" stories. Some of them may be true.
It's a little less powerful than .22 LR rimfire, but the cartridges are a lot more expensive.
I have no personal experience using one, but just based upon common sense I believe that if I had one, I'd trade it in against a .380...or even a .22 LR.
I suppose that at flesh-burning distance, a fusillade of .25 ACP might be a deterrent, if no drugs were involved. A hit to an eye socket would probably stop a fight.
I wouldn't carry one, though.


----------

